# What Eeveelution do you want?



## Thorne (Nov 26, 2008)

the title said it, what type do you think next generation Eeveelution's have?
I think ghost, a ghost Eevee would be truly awesome, a normal Eeveelution would be cool too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2008)

Dragon Eeveelution would be cool :3 Though I think seven is more than enough.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 26, 2008)

It'll get ridiculous soon but...


Flying.


----------



## S.K (Nov 26, 2008)

There are enough but a ghost wouldn't go amiss, or poison is quite nice.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 26, 2008)

Dragon
That's it.
When they have all the old special types that's probably enough (there's enough already but dragon would round off the set)


----------



## S.K (Nov 26, 2008)

I already thought Glaceon and Leafeon were enough.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 26, 2008)

A bug type! and a dragon type!


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 26, 2008)

I think all the eeveelutions should evolve :3. And flying or steel would be nice. The steel one would have armor but still be _adorable_.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 26, 2008)

S.K said:


> I already thought Glaceon and Leafeon were enough.


Same here.


----------



## zuea (Nov 26, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> I think all the eeveelutions should evolve :3. And flying or steel would be nice. The steel one would have armor but still be _adorable_.


Yes a cute steel type!


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 26, 2008)

All of the Eeveelutions are based on the elemental, 'special' types.

Sorry, I though people might notice if I made it larger. They aren't going to make steel/poison/rock etc because the 'lutions are based on the special types (fire, water, electricity, psychic, dark, dragon, ice and grass). The only next one would probably be dragon.

Although I wish they'd stop making them, it's like a cheap gimmick now. They're not particularly special or good pokemon, really.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 27, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> All of the Eeveelutions are based on the elemental, 'special' types.
> 
> Sorry, I though people might notice if I made it larger. They aren't going to make steel/poison/rock etc because the 'lutions are based on the special types (fire, water, electricity, psychic, dark, dragon, ice and grass). The only next one would probably be dragon.
> 
> Although I wish they'd stop making them, it's like a cheap gimmick now. They're not particularly special or good pokemon, really.


Stop ruinin' mah dreams! >:C

You're right otherwise. New Eevolutions should stay in the realm of fanon from now on.


----------



## Philly (Nov 27, 2008)

Dragon should be called Draceon.
Flying should be called Avion.
Poison should be called Venomon.
Ghost should be called Spectreon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 27, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> All of the Eeveelutions are based on the elemental, 'special' types.
> 
> Sorry, I though people might notice if I made it larger. They aren't going to make steel/poison/rock etc because the 'lutions are based on the special types (fire, water, electricity, psychic, dark, dragon, ice and grass). The only next one would probably be dragon.
> 
> Although I wish they'd stop making them, it's like a cheap gimmick now. They're not particularly special or good pokemon, really.


Yeah, Eeveelutions are getting out of hand these days, I like them and all but it's going a bit too far. I never expected Nintendo to make more. The only type that would work for the Eeveelutions right now is Dragon, and I have no idea how Nintendo would do that.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 27, 2008)

iphillip1 said:


> Flying should be called Avion.
> Poison should be called Venomon.


You just failed, they have to end in -eon. :P

flying > Aereon
poison > Toxeon


----------



## Philly (Nov 27, 2008)

Toxeon is good, and so is Aereon, but Avion sounds better.  It still sounds like -eon, but is spelled so it makes sense.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd like Galeon for a flying type, though it's pretty close to Glaceon >:


----------



## S.K (Nov 27, 2008)

Venomon? I'm sure thats a Digimon...

Anyway a steel one and maybe a ghost one and thats a safe place to end it.


----------



## Flareon (Nov 27, 2008)

The first three should have been the end of it. By the way, my username says it all.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 28, 2008)

^ One problem. Flareon ALREADY EXISTS. We're talking about what new types could come.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm making three new Eeveelutions for my game (Pokemon Aotearoa), a normal type, a dragon type and a poison type. There names are:
Normal - Un-named (any suggestions)
Dragon - Draceon
Poison - Acideon

Any suggestions, on a name for the normal type?


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 28, 2008)

Plaineon. :3


----------



## IcySapphire (Nov 28, 2008)

Fisteon
Spookion


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Plaineon. :3


How creative :)


----------



## Silversnow (Dec 5, 2008)

Why has nobody said Fighting type yet?
Uh, yes.  Fighting type Eeveelution.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 5, 2008)

I say Ground and Steel. I'd love to see those.

I've doodled Eeveelutions for every type, but have no idea where they are T-T


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

I would like Flying and maybe Dragon.


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd like a steel Eevee that evolves with metal coat.  A ghost one would be good, but I am strongly opposed to the idea of a flying Eeveelution.  Flying is only cool if done by birds.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 6, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Yeah, Eeveelutions are getting out of hand these days, I like them and all but it's going a bit too far. I never expected Nintendo to make more. The only type that would work for the Eeveelutions right now is Dragon, and I have no idea how Nintendo would do that.


Just put Erindor! :D 

A flying dragon psychic type.
That'd be cool.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

Erindor would be awesome ^_^


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 20, 2008)

For some reason, bug and rock really intrigue me.. With such a simple design, there is a lot you can do with Eevee.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 20, 2008)

steel/ground eeveelutions, i love the concept of steel eeveelutions whilst ground just really needs more recognition if you ask me


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 21, 2008)

Lets see... I think there should be a flying eevee evolution. There has never been a strait up Flying type pokemon


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 23, 2008)

Ghost and Dragon are the only ones that go with the theme but here's my list of how I felt when I heard of them.
First 3: Need more.  Jolteon is a clear win.(Between the three)
Next 2: Awesome.
Next 2: There are ugly.


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 23, 2008)

so, what type of eeveelution did you want again?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 24, 2008)

Ghost, and thats it.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like to see Erindor in a game =D


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 27, 2008)

Of course, everyone likes Erindor~


----------



## TrainerFlandon (Dec 28, 2008)

A Dual type one Fire/Dragon or Ghost/Fighting


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 28, 2008)

Ice/Psychic would be awesome. But they'd never do that.


----------



## Arceus thrasher (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to see a steel eeveelution. Steeleon!!


----------



## gaytaurus (Dec 30, 2008)

i'd like to see a steel, rock and flyin' eevee.......83 we need more pure flying types anyway.

though it'd be really funny to see a ??? or a BIRD eevee....lol

at this rate, he might just rival arceus.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, Eevee can rival Arceus for sure :)

Because then we'll force Nintendo to make Dual types and do every combination possible with Duals(after getting all the single types) which is a lot.

But Nintendo won't, how sad.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 30, 2008)

I can see "Missivneon" now: All the powers of Missingno, in Eeveelution form! (One terrible evolution people would dread. xD)


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 30, 2008)

Drakeon
Dragon type eeveelution :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 30, 2008)

Eeveelution said:


> I can see "Missivneon" now: All the powers of Missingno, in Eeveelution form! (One terrible evolution people would dread. xD)


Lots of people love glitches!

Missivneon would be so awesome if it caused nothing bad to happen.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 30, 2008)

How about Blanceon for your Normal-type?

Anyway, I think Aereon should be created as the first purely Flying-type Pokémon.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 31, 2008)

^I prefer the name "Eeveeon". (My long-lost friend made that name...)



EeveeSkitty said:


> Lots of people love glitches!
> 
> Missivneon would be so awesome if it caused nothing bad to happen.


By "glitches", I mean that all your Pokémon would become Eevee, and they'd be level 1. Also, your character would become a purple-haired boy wearing a floral dress and you'd fight Missingno and die. Also, your game file would be ruined, and your game itself would be "bricked".


----------



## mistermephisto (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd like to see a Ground and a Flying type. After that, they'd basically have all of the types that aren't already similar to another. (Rock, Steel, etc.) Except maybe Dragon, that's pretty cool. =P


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 31, 2008)

NO MORE EEVEE. MY ONE MAJOR PROBLEM WITH THE POKEMON WORLD. PLEASE NO MORE.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 31, 2008)

DarkArmour said:


> NO MORE EEVEE. MY ONE MAJOR PROBLEM WITH THE POKEMON WORLD. PLEASE NO MORE.


Read the thread title, you're obviously only posting here if you want one, not if you don't want new ones, come back when you want new ones.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 1, 2009)

Eeveelution said:


> ^I prefer the name "Eeveeon". (My long-lost friend made that name...)
> 
> 
> By "glitches", I mean that all your Pokémon would become Eevee, and they'd be level 1. Also, your character would become a purple-haired boy wearing a floral dress and you'd fight Missingno and die. Also, your game file would be ruined, and your game itself would be "bricked".


Who says that exactly would happen? And Nintendo could make it a real Pokemon so it doesn't count as a glitch if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2009)

Ghost or Steel would be pretty hardcore. :3


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, for flying it could be Aveon (credit to Lucas) bug it could be Insecteon and ghost it could be Poltergeon. I would like an Eeveelution of all types, though!


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 1, 2009)

I like Spectreon for a ghost. Maybe Alloeon or something for a steel type. :o


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 1, 2009)

I think we probably have enough Eevee evolutions already... but then again, people used to think it was "only special-based types for Eevee evolutions," and now technically _every_ type is both a special type and a physical type.

Dragon-type Eevee evolution would be pretty lame (it is Dragon-type, after all), so I say we should finally get a pure Flying type.  And they should rename "Flying" to something like "Air" or "Wind" while they're at it, if only to shut the "NO! FLYING IS ONLY A SECONDARY TYPE!!!1!111!" crowd up.


----------

